# Good things come in 3's



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo! Wish I could have been there to see it.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great job Tito!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Woohoo  Great job & huge congratulations!!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Fantastic and congratulations!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Congrats ... told you it was fun!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Congrats!! I look forward to showing in versatility!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats!!! YAY! YAY! YAY!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

It really is, and I'd show in it again any time. You don't know what the combination will be until not long before you get in the ring, and I think it's fun for the dogs to mix up the exercises like that. 
The only advice I'd have for people who show in versatility....print out and bring with you the list of what exercises are in each possible combination, because 2 of the days the judges just told us "it will be combination 6", for example, and didn't tell us what the exercises would be! Luckily I had printed it and had it with me, or I wouldn't have known until I actually got into the ring!




Titan1 said:


> Congrats ... told you it was fun!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

It had to be fun to do because it was fun to read and I don't even know what some of it is!
I jsut love picturing Tito turning to you adn figuring what you really needed. What a boy.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

hotel4dogs said:


> Versatility is a hoot to show in! We had a great time, although he did some silly stuff. You could tell he's been retired from obedience for a year!
> Yesterday, on the last directed jump, he did a picture perfect front. To the judge :doh: , who was about 6 feet from us. SHEEESH.


Congratulations again!!

I felt I had to share with an :doh: with Rowdy. I have it on tape and it is an adorable thing. We were at a match and he was doing one of his retrieves (I forget which one). He too gave the judge a perfect front!! While it felt like forever, watching the tape it was really only a second or two before he got this confused look on his face, his tail stopped wagging and he glanced around. You could see his consternation written on his face as he notices me trying not to laugh too hard and he looks at the judge who is not making eye contact, never mind taking his prize!! He looks back at me and then his tail starts wagging again as his light bulb moment comes on and he comes galloping towards me to take his dumbbell. Truly one of those memories which just stick with you - I truly loved that dog in all of his antics :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

(to the tune of Jingle Bells) ....._Oh what fun it is to have a Tito at your side_!

Sounds like you two had a GREAT weekend! Please tell us a little about what Versitility entails...


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Versatility is 2 exercises from novice, 2 from open, and 2 from utility. There are no group sits and downs.
There are 12 different possible combinations of the exercises, and the judge tells you before you go in the ring which combination you will have. So for example, one day we had novice heel free, novice recall, open drop on recall, open broad jump, utility gloves, utility directed jumping. They are done in that order, novice, open, then utility.
It's kinda fun because the dog isn't expecting the "mixed-up" exercises. Also because it's a non-regular class, there aren't many entries, and the judges are pretty relaxed about the whole thing!


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

hotel4dogs said:


> The only advice I'd have for people who show in versatility....print out and bring with you the list of what exercises are in each possible combination, because 2 of the days the judges just told us "it will be combination 6", for example, and didn't tell us what the exercises would be! Luckily I had printed it and had it with me, or I wouldn't have known until I actually got into the ring!


Good advice, ecspecially since there are 12 combinations!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Too funny! 
I think Tito made a conscious decision to go to the judge, who is from our home kennel club and Tito has known him since the T-Man was 6 months old! He ADORES this guy!




Sunrise said:


> Congratulations again!!
> 
> I felt I had to share with an :doh: with Rowdy. I have it on tape and it is an adorable thing. We were at a match and he was doing one of his retrieves (I forget which one). He too gave the judge a perfect front!! While it felt like forever, watching the tape it was really only a second or two before he got this confused look on his face, his tail stopped wagging and he glanced around. You could see his consternation written on his face as he notices me trying not to laugh too hard and he looks at the judge who is not making eye contact, never mind taking his prize!! He looks back at me and then his tail starts wagging again as his light bulb moment comes on and he comes galloping towards me to take his dumbbell. Truly one of those memories which just stick with you - I truly loved that dog in all of his antics :bowl::bowl::bowl:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Congratulations Tito and Barb!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats! I really want to do versatility with Flip but the next show around here to offer it isn't until April!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations!!! What fun! I loved reading the part about your over command, hehehe! I can totally picture that! What a good clever boy he is!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

One person I know said she had to give an angle in signal to her first OTCH dog anytime the trial was outdoors or she would cast over. It never affected her indoor trials though.


----------

